# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mitizimi i Kadarese ne letersine Shqiptare.

## shirokas

Flitet shume per te ''madhin'' te ''mrekullushmin'' ''gjenine'' e letrave Shqiptare Kadare.
Mua me duket vetem nje mbivleresim i Kadarese nji mitizim i tij qe i duhej komunizmit per dhe duhet nje rivleresim pozites se tij ne letersine shqiptare.
Publiciteti i kohes se komunizmit dhe auto-vleresimi-deklaratat e tij si desident, nuk jane te praranueshme pse reliteti eshte krejt ndryshe.
*Shqiperia ka shkrimtare shume me gjeniale e qe kane bere me te vertete letersi*
Po permend vetem Lasgush Poradecin,Mitrush Kutelin,Migjenin,Ndre Mjeden e at Gjergj Fishten si dhe vellezerit Frasheri po ju mund te thoni edhe shume te tjere.

Si thoni:duhet nje rivlersim i pozites se Kadarese ne letrat shqipe nje ripozicionim i tij edhe duke pa se s'kemi vetem shkrimtaret e Shqiperise po edhe te Kosoves Malit te Zi Maqedonise etj.???

----------


## marsela

te gjithe ato shkrimtaret qe ke permendur ti jane shume te vlersuar padyshim po iperkasin periudhave te tjera kurse İsmail Kadare i perket letersise se diteve te sotme,asaj bashkohore dhe per cdo kohe eshte dikush qe te ben te ndjehesh krenar te thuash "eshte shqiptar"!
Per mendimin tim eshte shkrimtari me imadh shqiptar sot per sot dhe per mua ivetmi qe e lexoj me kenaqsi te vecante.
ai mitizimi apo "reklama"luan rol per dike qe se njeh letersine apo ska marre asnje veper te Kadarese ne dore..per ate qe e vlerson nje shkrimtar jo per vepren por per pozicionimin e tij politik.
une i kam lexuar thuajse te gjitha veprat e tij dhe e vlersoj shume..

----------


## shirokas

> te gjithe ato shkrimtaret qe ke permendur ti jane shume te vlersuar padyshim po iperkasin periudhave te tjera kurse İsmail Kadare i perket letersise se diteve te sotme


titulli i temes eshte: mitizimi i Kadarese ne *Letersine Shqiptare* 
nuk u ndala ne periudha kohe e rryma....UNE FLAS PER MITIZIMIN E TIJ NE GJITHE LETERSINE SHQIPE duke fillu qe kur kena ''formulen e pagezimit'' deri ditet e sotme e te permenda edhe autoret e 150 vjeteve te fundit.
ATEHERE PSE KADARE TE MITIZOHET???kete dua te di???

Kadare eshte reklamu si shkrimtar kjo dihet, e behet ketu e me shume se 30 vjet rekalami i tij si MIT i letersise Shqipe.Kultura e letersia e nje vendi sbehet me Mite.
Nqs lexohet sdo te thote se edhe duhet te vleresohet...

----------


## pagan

> Kultura e letersia e nje vendi sbehet me Mite.


ndodh pikerisht e kunderta: kultura, si ajo popullore ose individuale, s'eshte veçse mit. 

kjo do te thote qe dikush nga popujt ka per mit perendite greke, dikush krishtin, dikush allaun, buden, etj, ose dikush nga individet ka per mit kadarene, dikush shekspirin, dikush enver hoxhen, dikush britni spirs, dikush panajot panon, etj.

pra i dashur diskutant mos kujto se duke shmangur mitin kadare, ti i shmangesh mitizimit, skllaverise se/prej mitit, i çfaredoqoftshem ky. jo lal, mite te tjera, te reja ose te vjetra, do te pervetsosh e bile prapagandosh, shpesh pa dijenine tende.

si dhe kur nje njeri kthehet ne mit, kjo tregon per madhesine e vepres se tij, majen ku ajo ngrihet si dhe domosdoshmerine qe paraqet ajo per shtresat popullore.

sa me te larte (me te bukur) ta zgjedhesh mitin, aq me i larte e i bukur behesh dhe vete.

----------


## shirokas

*Pagan:*ke ndonje gje per te thene se *pse ndoll nje mitizim i Kadarese ne letersine shqipe....me ose pa te drejte*.....??
Pse u be me kadarene e jo me nje person tjeter ky mitizim duke lene jashte nje mori autoresh e shkrimtaresh te tjere???
Me nje gur nuk behet kalaja e vetem me Kadarene nuk krijohet kultura e letersia jone.....kete desha te thonja se nuk behet kultura jone me mite.Pse eshte marre vetem Kadareja.
Here tjeter do te ishte me mire te *CITOSH gjithe frazen*  e gjithe mendimin,mos u kap me nje fjale se nuk del kuptimi i postuesit keshtu.
flm

----------


## pagan

sikur t'ja beje vetes refleksionet qe mi ben mua, do ta kishe mesuar pergjigjen e pyetjes qe ti shtron. pavaresisht se fola mbi mitin dhe veçorite e tij e dhashe pergjigjen edhe per pyetjen tende se pse PIKERISHT kadareja e jo ndonje tjeter shkrimtar eshte mitizuar.

ngaqe e ka vepren me TE NJOHUR vellaçko, e jo nga deshirat ose direktivat e dikujt (partise, enverit, sokratit, apo tonat).

kadareja lal u njoh nga franca, e kjo e beri te njohur NGA MASAT popullore shqiptare. kjo e ktheu ne mit, aq i domosdoshem per popujt, pra edhe per shqiptaret.

sepse po te me pyesesh mua, drejt me thone, une mbaj per me te madh (jo se kadareja por ne nivel bote) vellain tim, problemi vetem (dhe jo i vogel) se ai akoma s'eshte njoh nga kerkend si i tille, as nderkomtarisht, pra as shqiptarisht.
nji keshtu.

----------


## macia_blu

kadare pervec faktit qe eshte shkrimtare shume i mire, arsyea pse mitizohet eshte se jo vetem ato qe e pelqejne shume ose  pak, por sidomos ata qe duan ta zbresin nga fiku-fame,( e qe ketyre te fundit gjoja ne emer te dashurise per letersine, gjoja ne emer te dashurise se tyre per vlerat e vertete te letersise, dhe qe ne fakt shumice e ketyre as nuk ka kane aspak lidhje me letersine e jo me te dine , te mund te zbresin kadarene nga fama e te hypin nuk e  di se ke).* Lufta qe i ka shpallur kadarese kjo klase medioker, jo vetem qe nuk po e zbret kadarene nga fama , por po ben pikerisht kete qe po pyet ti shirokas, po e mitizojne!!!*

----------


## adis68

[QUOTE=Nqs lexohet sdo te thote se edhe duhet te vleresohet...[/QUOTE]

Nqs lexohet eshte = vleresohet.

Varet cfare kupton me mitizim. Une nuk e kuptoj cfare shtrohet si problem. Kadareja eshte shkrimtari shqiptar me i lexuar dhe ky eshte fakt.

----------


## pagan

varet se per çfare vleresimi behet fjale. tirazhi i madh i best selereve nuk tregon megjithate vlerat artistike te vepres. sasia bile eshte ne dem te cilesise. per rrjedhoje sa me shume popullor te behesh aq me E ULET, eshte vepra jote, aq me komerciale, mediatike eshte ajo.

ne fakt vetem koha e ndan shapin nga sheqeri. bestseleret e mujit ose vitit s'jane asgje po te krahasohen me shitjen e shkrimtareve te medhenj Homer, Shekspir, Gete, Dostojevski, Balzak, etj. pra ne nje segment kohe me te gjere shohim te ndryshoje kuptimi i permases, i sasise.

prandaj jane veç gjenite qe i rrezistojne kohes, bestselleret e vertete. ata per te cilet kurdohere njerezimi do te ket nevoje, domosdoshmeri.

pra eshte heret me fol per mitin kadare, sa i madh e i gjere eshte ai, sa i ka rrenjet, sa do ti rrezistoje kohes. sikur te kishte nje tjeter personazh shqiptar ne arenen nderkombetare, per kadarene do te flitej sigurisht me pak, kjo do te bente qe edhe te studiohej vepra e tij me me qetesi, asnjanesi e distance. vetem keshtu do te vleresoheshin drejt permasat e saj.

----------


## adis68

> Flitet shume per te ''madhin'' te ''mrekullushmin'' ''gjenine'' e letrave Shqiptare Kadare.
> Mua me duket vetem nje mbivleresim i Kadarese nji mitizim i tij qe i duhej komunizmit per dhe duhet nje rivleresim pozites se tij ne letersine shqiptare.
> Publiciteti i kohes se komunizmit dhe auto-vleresimi-deklaratat e tij si desident, nuk jane te praranueshme pse reliteti eshte krejt ndryshe.
> *Shqiperia ka shkrimtare shume me gjeniale e qe kane bere me te vertete letersi*
> Po permend vetem Lasgush Poradecin,Mitrush Kutelin,Migjenin,Ndre Mjeden e at Gjergj Fishten si dhe vellezerit Frasheri po ju mund te thoni edhe shume te tjere.
> 
> Si thoni:duhet nje rivlersim i pozites se Kadarese ne letrat shqipe nje ripozicionim i tij edhe duke pa se s'kemi vetem shkrimtaret e Shqiperise po edhe te Kosoves Malit te Zi Maqedonise etj.???


Nga menyra se si e fillon shkrimin "Flitet shume..." me le te kuptoj se Shirokas e ka krijuar opinionin per Kadarene nga te tjeret ose nga jashte dhe jo nga vetja. Nje njohje e tille per mua nuk eshte e mjaftueshme.  Biles ne disa raste mund te jete edhe e gabuar. Kjo eshte me teper e vertete ne nje shoqeri qe sundohet nga mediat. Por jo ne Shqiperi. Po jap nje shembull banal: ka shume filma qe prezantohen si filma aksion dhe kur shkon i sheh kane vetem 5 minuta aksion dhe ti edhe mund te ikesh nga kinemaja pa e mbaruar filmin.

Une per vete i kam lexuar pothuajse te gjitha romanet e Kadarese (por jo te gjitha poezite) thjesht nga shijet e mia dhe te gjithe i kam lexuar me nje fryme. Nese per ndonje autor tjeter duhet te mendohesha dyhere ose te merrja ndonje mendim, per Kadarene thjesht merrja librin dhe e lexoja.

Vendin ne letersine shqiptare Kadareja e ka zene vete nuk ia ka dhene njeri. 
Mua nuk me shkon ndermend ndonje shkrimtar tjeter shqiptar qe te mund t'i afrohet Kadarese jo me te renditet perkrah tij.

----------


## pagan

migjeni psh ja kalon, ka me force krijuese. besoj se do ti vij koha edhe atij nje dite. ndoshta si stendalit pas 100 - 130 vjetesh. drejtesia vonon kajhere po nuk harron.

ps; kush mund te me thote nga ju cili eshte libri qe e beri te njohur kadarene dhe pse. aq me teper ai s'eshte romani me i arrire i tij.

----------


## Dito

Kam njohur personalisht *Dritero Agollin *  dhe me ka treguar dicka mbi vendlindjen e tij Menkulas quhet fshati ku ai ka lindur ne devoll. Sinqerisht me ka habitur ai njeri me thjeshtesine e tij. Te them te drejten kur bej krahasimin midis *Kadarese* dhe *Driteroit* ky i dyti me magjeps se nuk eshte fallco por origjinal. Brenda kadarese fshihet hipokrizia qe jo pak here ai e ka shfaqur fuqishem.

*Kurre skam per ta harruar botimin e kadarese Dimri i madh. Personifikimin e hipokrizise se tij.*

----------


## pagan

kadareja mund te te duket ipokrit, ipotent, imoral, iracional bile dhe injorant, ngaqe ne fakt eshte me ARTIST.

dhe mbi artin shih çthote wilde: arti eshte forma e individualizmit me e pashoqe mbi dhe.

kadareja dhe agolli, qendrojne mbi siperfaqe te ndryshme. ajo e kadarese ndodhet me siper, ndoshta prej rrethanash, por eshte me siper. duke qene e pozicionuar aty, ajo eshte edhe me e paqendrueshme, me e lekundur dhe e thyeshme. ka dhe me pak vend, si dhe te panumert kandidate, te gjithe duan te hypin ne te, prandaj ajo lekundet. duhet gjithe kohes me qene i kujdesshem si ujku, i instikshem si ai, gati per sulm, pa medyshje. ndryshe renia eshte e tmershme, prej lartesise ku ndodhet baza, kuptohet.

ndersa agolli, poshte e ka karemin, kjo e ben te qete e babaxhan, te dashur e te kuptushem, tokesor pra.

----------


## macia_blu

"Ardhja e Migjenit ne Letersine Shqipe"

Dhe qe,  nuk e di pse ne mendjen time , ne besimin tim (sigurisht naiv , ndoshta) e lexoj "MIgjeni solli letersine shqipe" Ndoshta prap prej naivitetit mua vazhdon te me duket se letersia fillon me  migjenin!
Pagan...

----------


## shirokas

Tesh per sa i perket Kadara si shkrimtar
Kane thane se Kadare eshte perfaqesus i kultures shqiptare, best seller etj etj. Sigurisht qe eshte perfaqesues i kultures shqiptare po vetem e te asaj te Realizmit Socialist perfaqesus i kultures Komunsite.
Tani qe ne Shqiperi kane hy te gjitha rrymat letrare ai spo del me nje botim te bujshem me nje veper letrare te mirefillte te lire ashtu siq pretendon ai po edhe ashtu siq e deshirojne lexusit e vepres se Kadare. Ai eshte formu, rrite nen realizem socialist, por tani atij i mungon landa e pare per krijimiet e tia prandaj ne po presim dicka me te cilen ai te fitoje aq te pritunin NOBEL.

Nga ana letrare per ''shume'' ai ka shkru libra te bukur,por ata ''shume'' jane njerezit e rinj lexuesit e Shqiperise Komuniste.Sa per poezite, nje poezi te njohur ka qe gjithe adoleshentet e kane ne goje dhe eshte MALL.
Me tregoni nji perzonazh te krijume qe ju ka mbete ne mend kur mbaroni se lexumi librat e Kadarese..nji pershkrim nji kalim dicka nga ana letrare artistike qe te laje njerezit me goje hape..
Libri Generali i ushtrise se vdekun e bani te njohur filmin apo filmi bani te njohur librin.
Sigurisht qe eshte shkrimtari me i mire mdhe e i lexuar qe kena, nqs per 30 vjet sistemi komunist lene nharrese lirike si Lasgush Poradeci dhe i ve kemben Mitrush Kutelit. 
Asht anku Kadare se se kishte lirine me shkru dhe bile bile eshte edhe persekutu nga regjimi per idete e tia.Po tani qe eshte i lire me se merret apo me intervistaapo si e thame ska landen e pare.???
Kam pershtrypjen se ai eshte vetem nje shkrues e jo nje shkrimtar nje krijues.Ai di tekniken e shkrimit po nuk ka talentin qe karakterizon shkrimtaret e vertete poetet e krijusit e medhenj te talentume.
Kadarea asht thjesht nji shkrus i talentum e vlen shprehja 1 here talent e dhjete here pune e jo si gjenite e Letrsise nji here pune dhjete here talent.

Miti Kadare asht vetem shkrimtar perfaqesus i njeriut te ri te ndertum me aq mund e djerse gjate viteve te komunizmit ne shqiperi po sasht njeriu Shqiptar.Ai asht perfaqesus e shkrimtar i njeriut i ri i ndertume artificliasht nga vete ata qe donin nji Njeri te Ri te Kuq ....prandaj edhe sot e kesaj dite ai vahdon te adhurohet pelqehet lexohet e blehet nga ata qe e ngriten ne piedestale e nga ata qe mohojne akoma e kesaj dite shkrimtaret e tjere shqiptare.

Ju qe flitini me aq pasion per Kadarene sa e njihni letersine Shqiptare ne teresi apo te kritikohet kadareja duket sikur ju hiqet nje cope mishi nga trupi juaj.Dini te bani nji analize apo kritike letrare te nje vepre.Kritika letrare s'do te thote qe eshte gjithnje pozitive.....dhe Kadarese po mundohemi ne kete teme te analizojme pse ''kritika letrare komunsite'' e mbivleresoi e tani qe mund te flitet lirshem te ri-behet kritika letrare e veprave te tija.
S'me duket se eshte dicka e keqe te rishikohet Mitizimi dhe vepra letrare e nje autori nen nje prizem te ri

ps.spo e shtoj dozen se kam pershtypjen se do me thoni tradhtar, revizionist, bajraktar e agjent i huaj    :kryqezohen:   :uahaha:

----------


## [xeni]

> Kam njohur personalisht *Dritero Agollin *  dhe me ka treguar dicka mbi vendlindjen e tij Menkulas quhet fshati ku ai ka lindur ne devoll. Sinqerisht me ka habitur ai njeri me thjeshtesine e tij. Te them te drejten kur bej krahasimin midis *Kadarese* dhe *Driteroit* ky i dyti me magjeps se nuk eshte fallco por origjinal. Brenda kadarese fshihet hipokrizia qe jo pak here ai e ka shfaqur fuqishem.
> 
> *Kurre skam per ta harruar botimin e kadarese Dimri i madh. Personifikimin e hipokrizise se tij.*


*(ne mungese) nje ikone te vogel me ato duart qe duartrokasin...
nuk e di se çfare mund t'i shtoj kesaj... shume dakord*

----------


## adis68

> Kam njohur personalisht *Dritero Agollin *  dhe me ka treguar dicka mbi vendlindjen e tij Menkulas quhet fshati ku ai ka lindur ne devoll. Sinqerisht me ka habitur ai njeri me thjeshtesine e tij. Te them te drejten kur bej krahasimin midis *Kadarese* dhe *Driteroit* ky i dyti me magjeps se nuk eshte fallco por origjinal. Brenda kadarese fshihet hipokrizia qe jo pak here ai e ka shfaqur fuqishem.
> 
> *Kurre skam per ta harruar botimin e kadarese Dimri i madh. Personifikimin e hipokrizise se tij.*


Cfare kupton me fallco dhe origjinal? Kam pershtypjen se po jepen opinione nisur nga c'keni degjuar andej kendej. Une nuk di te kete shkrimtar me origjinal se Kadareja. Cfare hipokrizie ka "Dimri i Madh"? Pavaresisht nga personazhet ai eshte nje thriller shume terheqes. Nese Kadareja ka shkruar ne nje periudhe diktature kjo nuk eshte faji i tij. Une do ju sugjeroja te lexonit disa romane te Ismailit, pastaj te krijoni mendim. Une nuk e njoh fare Kadarene dhe as kam interes ta njoh. Thjesht njoh krijimtarine e tij (romanet dhe novelat me teper). Per mua ato jane perla. Kadareja nuk mbaron me "Dimrin e Madh" apo me "Gjeneralin e Ushtrise se vdekur". Mund t'ju sugjeroj "Pallati i endrrave" apo "Ura me tri Harqe" ose "Prilli i thyer" etj etj. 

Une nuk mbaj mend ndonje punetor te dalluar, traktorist apo kooperativist si personazh te Kadarese.

----------


## [xeni]

> Une nuk mbaj mend ndonje punetor te dalluar, traktorist apo kooperativist si personazh te Kadarese.


E çfare tregon kjo?

----------


## marsela

Per ato qe krahasojne Kadarene me Agollin,sdi cte them..ceshtje preferencash,pse jo dhe kulture letrare..

shkrimin tend Shirokas e lexova me kujdes..dhe ne te ka vertet shume gjera te drejta qe ishpetojne nga syri nje admiruesi arti te mirfillte.e ke pare figuren e Kadarese ne nje kendveshtrim shume me te gjere,dhe ndoshta ndryshimi imadh me shume figura qe me teper se thjesht letrare kan qene patriotike per ne te ben ti vesh aq pikpyetje pyetjes "A duhet ta mitizojme Kadarene?"
nuk jam dakort per mitizimin e nje figure,pavarsisht nga arritjet,se kurre sdo vlersohej objektivisht nga masat qe me teper se veprat lexojn komentet e interzistat por edhe te mohoj vlerat e verteta,te reduktoj ato dhjetra romane ne nje "gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur" e ato qindra poezi ne nje "mall" sme duket e drejte..
asaj listes se adis68 lart dua ti shtoj edhe disa nga romanet me te fundit te tij qe me kane pelqyer e lene vertet mbresa:
"Spiritus"
"Hija"-shenime te nje kineasti te deshtuar
"Perbindeshi"
"Vajza e Agamemnonit"
"Prijesi"..etj..

----------


## [xeni]

> ...asaj listes se adis68 lart dua ti shtoj edhe disa nga romanet me te fundit te tij qe me kane pelqyer e lene vertet mbresa:
> "Spiritus"
> "Hija"-shenime te nje kineasti te deshtuar
> "Perbindeshi"
> "Vajza e Agamemnonit"
> "Prijesi"..etj..


Nuk diskutohet qe Kadareja ka shume lexues. Ai ne te njejten kohe eshte edhe shkrimtari me i njohur ne bote (shqiptar kuptohet). Vete fakti qe eshte propozuar per Nobel e tregon kete. Megjithate, behet fjale per pozicionin e Kadarese ne letersine shqiptare. Mendoj se suksesi i Kadarese lidhet me disa rrethana ndonjehere te rastit e ndonjehere te krijuara me zgjuarsi nga vete Kadareja. Edhe propozimi per çmim nobel, qe shume fansa te Kadarese e perdorin si argument per madheshtine e tij, nuk eshte shume domethenes. Kur ia dhane çmimin Nobel nje shkrimtari kinez para ca vitesh, qeveria kineze zyrtarisht e protestoi kete duke thene se ne kemi shkrimtare shume me te mire.  Ai mund te jete me i njohuri por jo me i miri(mbase). 
Ka nje fakt: 
*Kadareja eshte nje mit ne letersine shqiptare*. Si e kuptojme kete? Mjafton te shikojme rreagimet qe behen kur Kadareja kritikohet.

----------

